# XEN 3.3: Kompletter Bootvorgang ausgeben

## SilentWarrior

Hi,

verwende eine gentoo DomU und hätte gerne die Ausgaben, die normalerweise zu sehen sind auch in der XEN console gesehen, momentan sehe ich nur die Kernelmeldungen und nach einer Pause kommt dann mal der login.

Ist es möglich, den restlichen Bootvorgang auch auszugeben, dass dieser auf xvc0 erscheint, evtl. durch Modifikation der inittab ?

Danke.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi

```

xm dmesg | less

```

Das sollte dir die nötigen Informationen liefern.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SilentWarrior

Joh, damit kann man dann das Protokoll ansehen, ich würde das aber gerne direkt beim Booten sehen.

----------

## bbgermany

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das wird nichts. Da bei Xen erst der Hypervisor bootet und dann der Dom0 Kernel von diesem gestartet wird.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SilentWarrior

Mhh, die Meldungen in der DomU müsste man doch irgendwie auf xvc0 umleiten können ?!

----------

## draner

willst du die bootlog von der Dom0 oder der DomU sehen?

----------

## SilentWarrior

Die von der DomU,

die von der Dom0 sehe ich ganz normal.

----------

